# housing Minis



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

I was wondering if it really is a good idea to house small goats in a dog house. Im thinking of getting 2 small goats pygmys or ND which ever breed i can find locally. I have a big dog house and a whole backyard that's fenced in so im ready to get goats but i want to be sure its really ok to put them in a dog house. Other wise i build them a shelter.


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

It should work perfectly fine. Does it have any kind of door..you may want to put a gunny sack or something to help keep drafts out. You'll want to clean it often since a small space can fill up with fumes more quickly.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

We use an X-large (I think) doghouse for 2 adult Nigi does. It works fine! Of course, a barn would be more convenient for feeding when raining, kidding in winter, etc.


----------



## kannm (Mar 18, 2009)

When we lived in Tucson our two nigis liked their igloo doghouse.


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Alright i live in Sw Mo so will make sure there is something on the front thought i will put it on the side of my rabbit barn to block lots of winter winds. I do want a doe but i will only do spring and summer kidding. If i got that route. Since im looking for cheep goats im sure they will be weatherd boys right now.


----------



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

maybe throw a couple of straw bales around three sides of the house in the winter..helps with insulation..we built the tipis and pack a ton of straw around the base of them to help with drafts coming up through the bottom..


----------

